# Concordant Literal Version



## ReformedChristian (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone heard the Concordant Literal Version of the New Testament? what are your thoughts on this translation?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 29, 2010)

This translation is the brain-child of Adolph Ernst Knoch, a heretic who advocated soul-sleep and denied the deity of Christ.


----------



## tleaf (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm no theologian, nor trained linguist, but I believe, according to their website, that the Concordant Version attempts to translate every use of a single Greek or Hebrew word with a single English word. In doing so, context may be lost.

More importantly, per Pastor Sheffield, consider the source. Don't discount the "old versions"; they've served the Gospel well.

If you haven't, read the "Preface to the Reader" in the KJV.


----------



## Hebrew Student (Aug 5, 2010)

Reformed Christian,



> I'm no theologian, nor trained linguist, but I believe, according to their website, that the Concordant Version attempts to translate every use of a single Greek or Hebrew word with a single English word. In doing so, context may be lost.



If this statement about the CLV is true, then this is a problem.

Most people are confused about the meaning of the word "literal." There are translations like Aquilla, who was so literal, sometimes the meaning was completely overridden. Aquilla translated Genesis 1:1 "In a headpiece, God created with the heavens and the earth." Those who know Hebrew can already see the correspondences between the Hebrew terms and the Greek terms.

Such a translation absolutely destroys the semantics of the text. Yet it is literal. Really the issue is not how "dynamically equivalent" you are or how "formally equivalent" you are, but, rather, how well you are able to accurately represent the semantic field of a text from your base language into your target language. This will require some give and take to a greater or lesser degree. If you don't have this give and take, you will end up on the extremes of Aquilla or a paraphrase. My concern would be that such a translation technique mentioned above would end up with the extreme of Aquilla, where the text would be so literal, it would destroy the semantics of the text.

God Bless,
Adam


----------

